# Is My Home Solar PV Array Safe for Wild Birds?



## Howard Nye (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just had a home solar photovoltaic system installed on the roof of my house and garage. This article from the Audobon society seemed to suggest that home PV solar is quite safe for birds: 

https://www.audubon.org/news/why-solar-power-good-birds

The installers are putting webbing around the edge of the array so that no birds (or other wildlife) can get under there and risk getting in trouble with the wires. But today I saw some magpies walking on the panels, including a juvenile who was slipping around a little, and I just wanted to make sure that this was safe for them. My understanding is that, while it is dangerous for a creature as big as a human to walk on the panels (because we'd risk breaking them, exposing wires, and getting shocked; http://www.residentialsolar101.org/what-to-know-about-solar-safety/), it should be safe for animals like magpies, other birds, and other creatures who might walk around up there. But they can't accidentally scratch the panels with their toenails / talons and risk getting shocked that way, can they? 

I'd be most grateful for any additional information anyone has on the safety of home PV systems for birds and other wildlife and how to best make them safe for birds and other wildlife. (I'm a bird guardian myself, and a lot of my motivation for getting the panels was to do my bit to try to make the environment safer for wild animals, so I'd like to do everything that I can to ensure that it's safe for the local wild animals).

Thanks so much,
Howard


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

The voltage output of any one panel is too low to do anyone or anything any harm. Besides the voltage output comes from the cells in the panel and they are connected to the out put wires. There is nothing to come in contact with on the face of the panel.


----------

